

Has India lost the 21st century? - helloamar
http://tehelka.com/has-india-lost-the-21st-century/?singlepage=1

======
yxhuvud
Obviously is hasn't. It is way too early to tell. It would be like asking in
1913 if Japan or Korea had lost the 20th century while at the end of it, both
where big winners on a relative scale.

